# maxy paste? or something like that ??? POST WORKOUT NUTRITION



## Ben dur (Jan 17, 2009)

i did a search on waxy maize

turns out i couldnt find much at all


so i ordered some

25 bucks for 5 lbs (70 serviings or something)

its pretty affordable
and i gave it a try today post workout

i can honestly say it feels like it gives your circulatory system a flush
my arms and shoulders where already pretty pumped from a shredding shoulder routine, and i could tell my vascularity increases almost immediately

aswell as a pretty quick increase in muscular freshness


i ordered IDS waxymaize in fruit punch flavor, which didnt actually tast anything like fruitpunch, however the flavor was nice and refreshing
(mixed easily with a quick shake in 16oz of cool water)


i was woundering if anyone could give their input
critique
opinions
concerns
suggestions
photoshopped images playing fun at my scronny body and beer can abs

or just discussion on the subject of favorite post workout nutrition and supplementation


----------



## Skib (Jan 17, 2009)

what is it?

i used to be all about shakes and stuff post work out but now i find myself just eating real food


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 17, 2009)

waxy maize is a starchy complex carbohydrate

supposedly it passes straight through the stomach and is absorbed very rapidly by the small intestine carrying aminos and such along with it

rapidly increases the volume of blood in the circulatory system

all of which happens more rapidly that malto or dextros

and i guess the insulin response isnt extreme either for some reason...


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 18, 2009)

bump


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2009)

suppose to be the bomb.


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 18, 2009)

any suggestions on how to take it?

i honestly felt the substance take effect first use


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 18, 2009)

dg806 said:


> suppose to be the bomb.



wow...
i feel like an idiot

i could have ordered from sbmuscle and it would have been cheaper
and it would have been optimum nutrition brand (we all know puts out top quality products)


ON Glycomaize 4.4 Pounds


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 18, 2009)

Ons glycomaize is okay. i use it as my pre and post workout carbohydrate and I dont get a bloat off it like I do with dextrose, which is real nice. its cheap, and its a carbohydrate. win win


----------



## Chubby (Jan 19, 2009)

I tried waxy maize from both IDS and Optimum long time ago.  I liked Optimum better.  It mixes well in the water, while IDS settles at the bottom.


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 19, 2009)

i havnt noticed that in mine yet

would mixing it with my current preworkout (NO shotgun) effect the absorption rate?



NO Shotgun


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 19, 2009)

maybe? I wouldnt worry about it too much. If you want to take it then take it. I like it because its not sugar.


----------



## go4kj (Jan 19, 2009)

Been using ON Glycomaize for the last 3-4 months.  It's tastleless and mixes well with protein powder and water.  No problems with diarrhea or bloating.


----------



## Will Brink (Jan 26, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> i did a search on waxy maize
> 
> turns out i couldnt find much at all



I am currently writing an article on the topic. Short answer, it's no better then maltodextrin and or dextrose. Stay tuned....


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 26, 2009)

WillBrink said:


> I am currently writing an article on the topic. Short answer, it's no better then maltodextrin and or dextrose. Stay tuned....



which just means its better than sugar, 
and on par with the best post workout carbs available??

how does the price compare?
ive never even looked at malto or dex.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 26, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> which just means its better than sugar,
> and on par with the best post workout carbs available??
> 
> how does the price compare?
> ive never even looked at malto or dex.



dextrose is sugar, and maltodextrin is just sugar strung together essentially.

if I didnt use WMS id use oats


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 26, 2009)

ive always used oats in the past...
but i was told (then read)
that wms is absorbed much more rapidly


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 26, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> ive always used oats in the past...
> but i was told (then read)
> that wms is absorbed much more rapidly




It does, because it lacks the fiber and materials other than just carbs that oats have.

however, were my options dextrose or oats, oats would be my number 1 choice


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 26, 2009)

what about dextrose is not to your liking?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 26, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> what about dextrose is not to your liking?


I bloat like a whale when I eat sugar, and diabetes runs STRONG on both sides of my family, so I avoid sugar whenever possible. I feel cleaner and lighter on WMS than I do on dextrose. my stomach doesnt feel as weighed down.


----------



## Will Brink (Jan 27, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> ive always used oats in the past...
> but i was told (then read)
> that wms is absorbed much more rapidly



All false. Article will clarify. WMS does not do anything sellers claim it does.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 27, 2009)

WillBrink said:


> All false. Article will clarify. WMS does not do anything sellers claim it does.


so it doesnt absorb any faster than rolled oats?

somehow I dont believe that whatsoever. HOWEVER, I am very interested to read your article, as you have quite the brain.

BTW brink front squats are workin out great for me


----------



## Will Brink (Jan 27, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> so it doesnt absorb any faster than rolled oats?



He was not comparing it to rolled outs. I think he was just throwing out there it's supposed to be absorbed quickly (compared to other common carbs used like maltodextrin, dextrose, etc) which is not the case. I agree, I bet it's quicker then oats, but it has not been compared either. Apples and oranges really. Oats are used by people who dont want a big glucose/insulin spike and WMS is used by those who do, although dextrose and malto are superior to WMS for that use. There's one that blows them all away, and I will cover that too. 



FishOrCutBait said:


> somehow I dont believe that whatsoever. HOWEVER, I am very interested to read your article, as you have quite the brain.
> 
> BTW brink front squats are workin out great for me



Article will explain all. Glad the squats are working out for you!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 27, 2009)

WillBrink said:


> He was not comparing it to rolled outs. I think he was just throwing out there it's supposed to be absorbed quickly (compared to other common carbs used like maltodextrin, dextrose, etc) which is not the case. I agree, I bet it's quicker then oats, but it has not been compared either. Apples and oranges really. Oats are used by people who dont want a big glucose/insulin spike and WMS is used by those who do, although dextrose and malto are superior to WMS for that use. There's one that blows them all away, and I will cover that too.
> 
> 
> 
> Article will explain all. Glad the squats are working out for you!



HURRY I DONT HAVE TIME THIS IS AMERICA GOGOGOGO


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 27, 2009)

but seriously, im looking forward to this article.


----------



## Will Brink (Jan 27, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> but seriously, im looking forward to this article.



I'm workin' on it!


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 27, 2009)

I just ate a bowl of fruit loops.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 27, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> I just ate a bowl of fruit loops.



So its true what they say.


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 27, 2009)

whats that? and who's they?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 27, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> whats that? and who's they?



its a stupid joke.

(corny voice) you are what you eeeeaatttt buhahaha

hey. I use wms atm and its made from corn and I made a corny joke.

go figure


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 27, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> I just ate a bowl of fruit loops.



i prefer reasees puffs myself...


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 27, 2009)

WillBrink said:


> I'm workin' on it!



im also very interested


----------



## Will Brink (Mar 30, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> im also very interested



Not sure if I ever put this up, but I cover the topic here:

Setting The Record Straight on the Waxy Maize Craze.


----------



## Ben dur (Mar 30, 2009)

ive been just using fruit and whey pre and post workout lately
i freakin love it and im the strongest ive ever been


8 strawberries and 2 scoops of whey

or a banana and 2 scoops

its basically delicious
and it seems to be working well


let me read up this article
thanks for the work


----------



## Ben dur (Mar 30, 2009)

great read


where can i find vitargo?


----------



## Will Brink (Mar 30, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> great read
> 
> 
> where can i find vitargo?



I believe various online stores sell it (try a google search) and GNC carries it too I recall.


----------



## Ben dur (Mar 30, 2009)

ive found it but its significantly more expensive than dextrose (which cost around 1 cent a gram)


----------



## Will Brink (Mar 30, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> ive found it but its significantly more expensive than dextrose (which cost around 1 cent a gram)



Yup. It's not cheap compared to dextrose or malto. I just report the sciennce and facts, whether it's worth the extra $$$ is up to you.  As I concluded in that article:

"_For those focused exclusively on gaining lean body mass (LBM) and strength, doing traditional programs where a single exercise session is done in day lasting an hour or less, it???s unclear at this time if Vitargo is going to have additional benefits on body composition above and beyond what malto or dextrose can achieve as this has not been studied. In theory however, faster gastric emptying, higher and faster insulin spikes, and enhanced rates of glycogen resynthesis, etc., should be beneficial to strength athletes following traditional programs, but more data is needed. Bottom line here is if I was looking for the least expensive carb source pre/post workout, I would use malto and or dextrose. If I wanted to use what appears to be the most efficient carb source that data suggests has superior properties for athletes, I would use Vitargo. WMS however is a bust and would not even be in the running between those choices in my view."_

Good hunting.


----------



## Ben dur (Mar 30, 2009)

im sticking with my strawberries and whey for now

thanks for the research
as always it was very enlightening


----------



## Will Brink (Mar 30, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> im sticking with my strawberries and whey for now
> 
> thanks for the research
> as always it was very enlightening



All that matters to me is people make informed decisions. Beyond that, it's all good to me.


----------

